# What is your favorite race?



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

I like the Hobbits. Then Elfs, Men, and so on.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 3, 2003)

I choose my own people: Men.


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 3, 2003)

i aient no elf never will be , im a man, so therefore it is my favourite race, but it was close as im also vertically challanged like a hobbit


----------



## f0enix_rising (Feb 3, 2003)

I choose elves, but I have another question: Do people post just to increase their post count?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 3, 2003)

Some people post that way, but they generally get a warning for it because it's against the rules.

I voted for Hobbits, but I loved the Elves too, so I think they might actually be my favorite, I'm just closer to Hobbits in personality.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 3, 2003)

I would have to say elves for this reason: if I was cornered by orcs and I could only have one bodyguard, but it could be from any race, then I would want an elf fighting for me. I think they are the overall best race in Middle-earth.


----------



## Hadhafang (Feb 3, 2003)

I like the hobbits because I sometimes wish I was one. I can not think of a better life to live than that of the hobbits. I love pastoral settings, nature, peace and quiet, eating, and most importantly home brewed ale. All the things that make up a hobbit.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 4, 2003)

Crazy people! Dwarves are the coolest! They only think of themselves and most people don't like them! Which makes me want to, of course. Anyways, I had to pick them because Beornings weren't up there.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2003)

Elves, though Wizards (Maiar actually) are a very close second.


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 5, 2003)

where are the ents in this poll??? I want ents!!


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, good point. Where are the Ents?? The Ents are a wonderful people.

But I'd really have to say that Men are my favorite. And while it's true that Men are easily corrupted, it's also true that they seem to be least selfish, and most ready to give up their own lives for others. That, according to the bible, is the best definition of a friend: "Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends." (John 15:13)

Elves on the other hand, while very wise and with noble traits, are too self-centered and even arrogant and "snooty" toward the others of Middle-earth. There are many very obvious exceptions of course, but this seems to be the general rule. It's nice, I guess, that they have immortal life on the earth, but on the other hand they are stuck in the earth till the end of the world. Men and possibley Dwarves, and Ents and Hobbits I assume, are not bound to this world but are released from it and its darkness after they die. While there are times I wished I was immortal, there are times that I do not want to remain in this sometimes-terrible world for too long.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Elves, . *


Elves

........ I'm really becoming you....


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 7, 2003)

I love all the people of Middle Earth...well, not the orcs  My favorite race would have to be the Hobbits, though. Their philosophy of life more close matches my own. As Thorin observed in the Hobbit,



> "If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world."



It would, indeed.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Feb 8, 2003)

Why... which race could I have picked? And btw it is spelled DWARVES not DWARFS!!! Grrr!


----------



## Aglarthalion (Feb 8, 2003)

Elves.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 8, 2003)

Men. Rohirrim to be exact. Greatest race ever (in my opinion)


----------



## Aulë (Feb 8, 2003)

Dwar_vvvvvvvvvv_es


----------



## Samweis (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *Dwarvvvvvvvvvves *



You are a member of the Guild of Elves?


----------



## Samweis (Feb 8, 2003)

I think I can´t judge, because from every "race" there is a special character, who I "like" very much.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 8, 2003)

I think Wizards are the coolest. They can cast spells and do cool things. After that, I'd say Elves.


----------



## lightingstrike (Feb 8, 2003)

I like the Elves the best. Just because they have bows! They are almost unstoppable with them. I also cannot turn my back on the Men though.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 8, 2003)

I consider myself as a Non-Rachist but in this particular place lets just say that a certain man and his valiant race caught my eye and I too was meshed in the Doom of Men.


----------

